# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  ΠΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΒΑΝΑ?

## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗ ΦΩΤΩΝ!!!ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΧΙ>ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ.ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ...ΠΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΒΑΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ?ΤΙ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ  ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΑ Η ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΡΟΗ? ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΞΕΣΥΝΔΕΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΙΠ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΚΡΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΟ ΜΠΙΠ.ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα βάλεις το πολύμετρο στην ένδειξη 200 Ωμ και θα βάλεις τον έναν ακροδέκτη του πολύμετρου σου σε μια από τις 2 επαφές της αντίστασης και το άλλο άκρο του πολύμετρου στην γείωση (σασί). αν είναι καλή δεν θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις διαρροή καθόλου.
Η ηλεκτροβάνα επίσης το ίδιο με την αντίσταση αν διαθέτει και γείωση.

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

το εκανα και μου βγάζει  1       οταν το βαζω στους δυο πολους μου βγαζει 0.00.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν όντως το έκανες με την μια επαφή (οποιαδήποτε από τις δυο στην αντίσταση ) για το ένα άκρο του πολύμετρου ... και το άλλο το άκρο του πολύμετρου το έβαλες στην γείωση (σασί) και σου έδειξε 1 ... τότε είναι καλή . έχεις κάποια διαρροή κάπου αλλού ... για να πέφτει ο αυτόματος . 
Κάνε το ίδιο αλλά αυτήν την φορά στο φίς μπρίζα της συσκευής με το ένα άκρο του πολύμετρου σε κάποια από τις επαφές του φίς ... και το άλλο άκρο στην γείωση του φις . και πειραματίσου έχοντας εννοείται και τα κουμπιά ΟΝ της συσκευής ενεργοποιημένα (αλλά όχι στο ρεύμα ) . και βήμα βήμα αποσύνδεσε μια μια τα εξαρτήματα της συσκευής π.χ. πρώτα την ηλεκτροβάνα ... και μέτρα αν δείχνει 1 είναι οκ . μετά τα υπόλοιπα κτλ

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

μετραω την γειωση της ηλεκτροβανας(το  κοκκινο στην γειωση της ηλεκτροβανας και το μαυρο στην γειωση του μποιλερ) και μου ανεβαινουν συνεχως τα νουμερα. απο 88 και πηγε μεχρι 199.9 και μετα μου εβγαλε το Ι . αυτο τι σημαινει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μα φυσικά μετράς κύκλωμα και σου δείχνει π.χ. 88 - 199 που λες ... γιατί η γείωση της ηλεκτροβάνας με την γείωση του μπόιλερ είναι το ένα και καθ εαυτό!! σαν να μετράς ένα απλό αγώγιμο καλώδιο . Όταν κάτι βραχυκυκλώνει το όργανο σου φεύγει από την μονάδα 1 . και δείχνει π.χ 88 - .... κτλ . ενώ αν το καλώδιο είναι κομμένο π.χ. θα σου δείχνει μονάδα (1). Κατάλαβες? 

Βάλε το κόκκινο του πολύμετρου σου σε μία από τις επαφές του φις της συσκευής σου .... και το μαύρο στην γείωση . και πάτα "άνοιξε " σε ΟΝ τα κουμπιά της συσκευής σου ... και πες μου τι βλέπεις τι μετράς.

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

φίλε μιχάλη το έκανα.μου δειχνει Ι .Επίσης εβαλα το πολύμετρο στο Ω στο 200κ μετρησα αντισταση και μου βγαζει 0.00(με τους ακροδεκτες δεξια και αριστερα στην αντισταση)ενω μουβγαζει Ι (με το κοκκινο στην αντισταση και το μαυρο στην γειωση του μποιλερ).ξεσυνδεμενα ολα τα φισακια βεβαια.επισης βραχυκυκλωνοντας την αντισταση μου βγαζει ενδειξη 38 με το μπιπ να ακουγεται συνεχομενα ωστόσο. Bαζοντας τωρα το πολυμετρο στο μπιπ με τον κοκκινο ακροδεκτη στην αντισταση και τον μαυρο στην γειωση δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα στην οθόνη παρα μονο το Ι...ΑΡΑ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το πολύμετρο θα το βάλεις στην επιλογή 200 Ωμ (σκέτο) . και όχι στο Ω200Κ όπως λες . το πρώτο μετράς σε Ωμ ενώ στο Ω200Κ που λες ότι το έβαλες μετράς σε ΚιλοΩμ δηλαδή....
τα 38 που μέτρησες όπως λες (αν το είχες στην κλίμακα Ω200Κ) τότε λογικά η αντίσταση σου είναι 1,27 Βατ!!

και αυτό από την πράξη W=U2/R . (ισχύς = τάση εις το τετράγωνο δια την αντίσταση ) όπου τότε έχουμε 220 βολτ επί 220 βολτ = 48400 βολτ δια την αντισταση 38.000 Ωμ = 1,27 βατ ....   δεν στέκει για αντίσταση μπόιλερ.

Βάλτο όπως ακριβώς σου το λέω και μέτρα στην κλίμακα 200 Ωμ (σκέτο ) ... στην ανάγκη βάλε και κροκοδειλάκια στους ακροδέκτες του πολύμετρου και μην μετράς με το χέρι. και βάλε τα σε "καθαρές¨" περιοχές χωρίς άλατα και σκουριές. και μέτρα.

Παράτα το "μπίπ" γιατί θα μείνεις κολλημένος στο "μπίπ" . το μπίπ είναι για να εντοπίσεις αν κόπηκε πουθενά το "σύρμα " της αντίστασης ή του πηνίου της ηλεκτροβάνας π.χ. 

1) μέτρα και πες μου τι μέτρησες στην κλίμακα 200Ωμ στις 2 επαφές της αντίστασης 
2) μέτρα και πες μου τι μέτρησες στην κλίμακα 200Ωμ σε μια από τις επαφές της αντίστασης με την γείωση. 
και βλέπουμε .... επίσης μέτρα και ότι άλλο έχει επάνω για μέτρημα ... ακόμη και το καλώδιο της συσκευής (αφού το βγάλεις τελείως) δηλαδή τις επαφές του καλωδίου με την γείωση του καλωδίου ( έχοντας "ανοικτά " όλα τα άκρα).

----------


## JOUN

Kατα πασα πιθανοτητα φταιει η αντισταση..  Διαρροη μονο με πολυμετρο ΔΕΝ θα βρεις, χρειαζεται μεγγωμετρο.

----------


## takisegio

απο τις φωτο που βλεπω εχεις προβλημα στο μποιλερ μαλον απο διαρροη νερου.καθαρισε καλα τις επαφες των καλωδιων εχουν σκουρια και αλατα

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗ ΦΩΤΩΝ!!!ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΧΙ>ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ.ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ...ΠΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΒΑΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ?ΤΙ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ  ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΑ Η ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΡΟΗ? ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΞΕΣΥΝΔΕΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΙΠ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΚΡΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΟ ΜΠΙΠ.ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ?


1ον Βάλε μια φωτογραφία και όχι 2.
2ον Πες τι συσκευή είναι αυτή, γιατί είναι σε πάγκο κουζίνας οπότε δεν είναι μποιλερ!!! Αμα δεν ξέρουμε γιατί μιλάμε θα μιλάμε αόριστα και άκρη δεν βγάζουμε.
3ον Οι φωτογραφίες σου δεν είναι από την ίδια συσκευή! Σωστά?
4ον Το πρόβλημα ποια το έχει?

----------


## Nemmesis

απο καμοια στιρελα ειναι βρε Παναγιωτη... το μποϊλερ που λενε τα παιδια ειναι απο το ατμοσιδερο και οχι αυτο που εχεις στο μυαλο... και φυσικα οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο την ιδια συσκευη... 
εγω παντως για ολο το προβλημα που αναφερει ο φιλος μας "_ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΧΙ_" και βλεπωντας την ολη κατασταση απο την υγρασια το μονο που θα εκανα μετα τις βασικες μετρισεις (συνεχεια αντιστασης και διαρροης πως την γη) ηταν ελυνα το μποϊλερ, οπτικος ελενχως της αντιστασης και αν ηταν οκ , θα το καθαριζα απο αλατα και μετα θα του εβαζα μια καινουργια φλαντζα μαζι με φλαντζοκολα, τοση υγρασια που δειχνει να βγαζει μονο καλο ειναι και ταιριαζει με το οτι δεν πεφτει παντα το αντιηλεκτροπληξιας..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το πολύμετρο θα το βάλεις στην επιλογή 200 Ωμ (σκέτο) . και όχι στο Ω200Κ όπως λες . το πρώτο μετράς σε Ωμ ενώ στο Ω200Κ που λες ότι το έβαλες μετράς σε ΚιλοΩμ δηλαδή....
> τα 38 που μέτρησες όπως λες (αν το είχες στην κλίμακα Ω200Κ) τότε λογικά η αντίσταση σου είναι 1,27 Βατ!!
> 
> και αυτό από την πράξη W=U2/R . (ισχύς = τάση εις το τετράγωνο δια την αντίσταση ) όπου τότε έχουμε 220 βολτ επί 220 βολτ = 48400 βολτ δια την αντισταση 38.000 Ωμ = 1,27 βατ ....   δεν στέκει για αντίσταση μπόιλερ.


ποιος σου ειπε οτι το βαζει στα 200κ??

----------


## gas_liosia

Αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο Παναγιώτης. Και προτού τροφοδοτήσεις να σιγουρευτείς οτι όλα είναι στεγνά από υγρασία. Για να έχει τόσα άλατα εξωτερικά το μπόιλερ σίγουρα ξερνάει.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Ε...!!!!  που να το ξέρω από που είναι? Ηλεκτρολόγος είμαι όχι μέντιουμ!  :Rolleyes:  
Άμα είναι από ατμοσίδερο έχουμε την πάνω πλευρά (με άλατα λόγο του νερού που τρέχει από το γέμισμα) και τη κάτω πλευρά καθαρή! Πότε πέφτει το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό? Απευθείας? Μετά από 5 λεπτά? Μόλις πας κουνήσεις το σίδερο η σε κάποια κίνηση του ? 
Το νερό ζεσταίνεται? Μήπως έχει κοπεί κανένα καλώδιο (πέρα του σωλήνα του ατμού πάνε και τα καλώδια της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας) και ακουμπάει στη γείωση?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ε...!!!!  που να το ξέρω από που είναι? Ηλεκτρολόγος είμαι όχι μέντιουμ!  
> Άμα είναι από ατμοσίδερο έχουμε την πάνω πλευρά (με άλατα λόγο του νερού που τρέχει από το γέμισμα) και τη κάτω πλευρά καθαρή! Πότε πέφτει το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό? Απευθείας? Μετά από 5 λεπτά? Μόλις πας κουνήσεις το σίδερο η σε κάποια κίνηση του ? 
> Το νερό ζεσταίνεται? Μήπως έχει κοπεί κανένα καλώδιο (πέρα του σωλήνα του ατμού πάνε και τα καλώδια της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας) και ακουμπάει στη γείωση?


γιατι μπερδευεις και αλλο τον φιλο που δεν το πολυ εχει το θεμα  απο την στιγμη μαλιστα που και εσυ δεν ξερεις τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που βλεπεις? φιλικα παντα και ελπιζω χωρις καμια παρεξηγηση.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> γιατι μπερδευεις και αλλο τον φιλο που δεν το πολυ εχει το θεμα  απο την στιγμη μαλιστα που και εσυ δεν ξερεις τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που βλεπεις? φιλικα παντα και ελπιζω χωρις καμια παρεξηγηση.


Φιλικά το είπα και εγώ.  Είναι το ''μετά από λίγο'' που με βάζει σε σκέψη το τι γίνεται δηλαδή μετά από λίγο και ρίχνει το ρελέ! Διαρροή ως προς γη?  Σίγουρα. Γιατί όχι αμέσως? Μια αντίσταση είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη ή έχει διαρροή συνεχεία ή σε σταθερές καταστάσεις (συνήθως ζεστή λόγο διαστολής) .  Σωστά δε λέω συνονόματε?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φιλικά το είπα και εγώ.  Είναι το ''μετά από λίγο'' που με βάζει σε σκέψη το τι γίνεται δηλαδή μετά από λίγο και ρίχνει το ρελέ! Διαρροή ως προς γη?  Σίγουρα. Γιατί όχι αμέσως? Μια αντίσταση είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη ή έχει διαρροή συνεχεία ή σε σταθερές καταστάσεις (συνήθως ζεστή λόγο διαστολής) .  Σωστά δε λέω συνονόματε?


ακριβως... και εκει κολλαει αυτο που λεω εγω για τον οπτικο ελεγχο της αντιστασης.. σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις που η αντισταση παρουσιαζει διαρροη αφου ζεσταθει συνηθως στο σημειο που υπαρχει η διαροη υπαρχει καποια παραμορφωση στην αντισταση και εχει περισσοτερα αλατα κολλημενα σε εκεινο το σημειο... αν και στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση η διαρροη προς την γη πρεπει να εμφανιζεται οταν ζεσταθει το νερο και ανεβαζει πιεση μεσα στο μποϊλερ με αποτελεσμα να χανει νερο-ατμο στο σημειο που φαινονται τα αλατα και οι σκουριες..

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> ακριβως... και εκει κολλαει αυτο που λεω εγω για τον οπτικο ελεγχο της αντιστασης.. σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις που η αντισταση παρουσιαζει διαρροη αφου ζεσταθει συνηθως στο σημειο που υπαρχει η διαροη υπαρχει καποια παραμορφωση στην αντισταση και εχει περισσοτερα αλατα κολλημενα σε εκεινο το σημειο... αν και στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση η διαρροη προς την γη πρεπει να εμφανιζεται οταν ζεσταθει το νερο και ανεβαζει πιεση μεσα στο μποϊλερ με αποτελεσμα να χανει νερο-ατμο στο σημειο που φαινονται τα αλατα και οι σκουριες..


Ας το κοιτάξει με υπομονή και θα του πει μόνη της η συσκευή τη βλάβη! Γι αυτό ρώτησα πότε το κάνει?  Πάντως τυχαίο δεν είναι! Γίνεται μετά από μια συγκεκριμένη αλληλουχία κινήσεων-γεγονότων! Εκεί νομίζω καταλήγουμε!

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

παναγιωτη νομιζω οτι εκει ειναι τελικα ολο το μυστικο.παρατηρησα οτι μετα απο καθε γεμισμα ειχα το προβλημα.πηγε το μυαλο μου στο γεμισμα.οπως ειπες η κατω πλευρα ειναι καθαρη αρα υπεθεσα οτι το σταζει απο το γεμισμα.εβαλα σιλικονη γυρω απο το λαιμο(γεμισματος και δεν μου ξαναριξε ασφαλειες.τωρα με την σιλικονη βλεπω οτι ζεστένεται και μαλακωνει ξανα.τελος παντων την τσιμουχα γυρω απο τον λαιμο τηνροδελα τελος παντων για να μην τρεχει μεσα το νερο στα καλώδια την βρισκω κάπου ως ανταλλακτικο?πως την ζητάω?ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας.

----------


## gas_liosia

Η σιλικόνη δεν κάνει. Σου ξερνάει η τάπα ή τα χύνεις απ' έξω κατά το γέμισμα; Άν τα ξερνάει η τάπα υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο. Τώρα που θα βρεις... απ' ότι βλέπω είσαι από Ηράκλειο, ίσως έχει ο Ρομπογιαννάκης αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα Δειλινά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...92&cpi=&s=&l=1

----------

